# People food that is ok for pups?



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i have given sam pretty much anything.... among many things, i've given him raw chicken thighs, raw pork necks, lots of plain yogurt, bananas, apple slices, some leftover cooked hamburger meat, lettuce (he ended up spitting lettuce mush out after mouthing it for a good 10 mins), grated up cheddar cheese.... hmmm gosh i dunno, just random foods i have leftover mostly. no breads or pasta as he is allergic to grains... lots of meat, usually raw.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

layla loves apple slices


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

sliced raw potato is a really good treat for them!! ...and healthy too!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

There are so many good things you can give them. Peanut butter, carrots, apples, bananas, meat - those are all favorites in this house. Oh yea, cauliflower, yogurt cheese are all great too.

Things to stay away from are grapes, raisins, chocolate and onions. There might be some others, but those come to my mind first.

Angie


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

That is all great to know! Thank you everyone! Its fun to watch him eat people food, he gets all excited


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

I never heard to stay away from onions. Daisy wants those really bad. She found one that I threw out of the garden because it was half rotten and has wanted them ever since. Interesting.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Yeah....onions are poisonous to dogs, right?


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Heres a list of some people foods to stay away or be careful of much your feeding them. The information below is from various websites. 

Grapes / Raisins - can cause vomiting, diarhea, abdominal pain, lethargy 

Onions - can cause Hemolytic Anemia, laboured breathing, liver damage, vomiting, diarhea, discoloured urine 

Coffee / Cocoa- can cause staggering, laboured breathing, vomiting, diarhea, abdominal pain, tremours, fever, heart rate increase, arrythmia, seizures, coma, death 

Chocolate - can cause staggering, laboured breathing, vomiting, diarhea, abdominal pain, tremours, fever, heart rate increase, arrythmia, seizures, coma, death 

Macadamia nuts -- an unknown compound in macadamia nuts can cause movement difficulties like tremor, weakness, and paralysis. As few as six macadamia nuts can cause symptoms, but most dogs recover from the poisoning with or without veterinary care. 

Dairy products - Use caution with dairy products as they are high in fat and can cause pancreatitis, gas and diarrhea. 

Hops - Unknown compound causes panting, increased heart rate, elevated temperature, seizures, and death. 

Large amounts of liver Can cause Vitamin A toxicity, which affects muscles and bones. 

Raw fish - Can result in a thiamine (a B vitamin) deficiency leading to loss of appetite, seizures, and in severe cases, death. More common if raw fish is fed regularly. 

Fat trimmings Can cause pancreatitis. 

Avocados - can cause tummy pains and upsets including vomiting and diarrhea.


Salt - If eaten in large quantities it may lead to electrolyte imbalances. 

Sugary foods - Can lead to obesity, dental problems, and possibly diabetes mellitus.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky is the classic scavenger...eating a few leftovers (but not too much). He eats the fat I cut off my chicken or steak. He and I enjoy chedder cheese with a glass of wine each night....though he realy doesn't do the wine.

He is prone to being overweight so moderation in all


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky's mom said:


> Lucky is the classic scavenger...eating a few leftovers (but not too much). He eats the fat I cut off my chicken or steak. He and I enjoy chedder cheese with a glass of wine each night....though he realy doesn't do the wine.
> 
> He is prone to being overweight so moderation in all


Guess we'll cut out the fat though based on the earlier post.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Lucky's mom said:


> Guess we'll cut out the fat though based on the earlier post.


I think it depends about the amount given and how often..I don't think a little bit once in a while would hurt..My grandma feeds her boys little peices of fat off their steak once in a while and they've never had any problems.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly cleans my plate after every meal. Just a nibble left and if there is more than a nibble I make a trip to the garbage disposal first. I try to leave him a bit of the protein to have a taste of. Compared to my first dog he seems to have an iron stomach and even spicy foods are gobbled up with out problems.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Oakly cleans my plate after every meal. Just a nibble left and if there is more than a nibble I make a trip to the garbage disposal first. I try to leave him a bit of the protein to have a taste of. Compared to my first dog he seems to have an iron stomach and even spicy foods are gobbled up with out problems.


Carson earns his keep by pre-rinsing our dinner dishes.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Carson earns his keep by pre-rinsing our dinner dishes.


Daisy does that too, she enjoys the bottom rack of dishes when mom isn't looking. She can be pretty sneaky! One minute she is laying on the rug, the next you hear her little tongue on the plates.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

kellange123 said:


> I never heard to stay away from onions. Daisy wants those really bad. She found one that I threw out of the garden because it was half rotten and has wanted them ever since. Interesting.


PLEASE DO NOT LET YOUR DOG HAVE ONIONS. THey can cause a very serious, sometimes fatal anemia called Heinz body anemia.


----------



## johnmackoh (Jan 21, 2008)

*Don't Feed Chocolate...*

I'd like to add to DanielleH's very detailed listing the importance of having your dog avoid chocolate! Some kinds of chocolate are more toxic to dogs than other kinds of chocolate. For example, Baker’s chocolate is much stronger than regular milk chocolate. The smaller the dog the less chocolate it takes to have problems. Just thought I would add my 2 cents on this one.

Thanks,
John M
AskABreeder.com


----------



## daisyzmummy (Jan 30, 2008)

*Are cooked Sausages ok???*

*Daisy loves Peanut Butter: we put it in her KONG toy and it keeps her busy for hours and she loves fruit to actually she likes HUMAN food more than dog food hehe*


----------



## goldenhearts (Nov 19, 2008)

*food*

i dont know what is good, but do not feet ur dog grapes or raisins!!:bowl:


----------

